# Can't record on VCR



## pepperspot (Sep 24, 2009)

HI, I have a Sanyo VCR/DVD player combo (DVW-7100A), last night I tried to record a show as I had to be out of the house and it wouldn't record. I was using a new VCR tape, so it wasn't that. Recently my Cable company went all digital (Bresnan) and I was wondering if it could have something to do with that. The VCR is a few years old but it is still playing both VCR tapes and DVDs. I called my cable company and they were no help. They suggested calling Sanyo, but of course they aren't open at any convenient time. The Cable company mentioned there might be some new setup I need to do to tape shows now. Any help is appreciated. If I have to buy a new recorder that's better than renting any more equipment from the cable company.
Thanks
Christy,
Wyoming, USA


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Do u still use VCR it has been years i have not seen any movie or video on vcr?


----------



## Tailgate (Sep 24, 2009)

If your cable goes from the wall to the VCR to your TV, that is your problem. the new digital format is the problem... You want to go from the wall, to your cable receiver, then to your VCR.

The VCR needs to be the last stop.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

wall->cable box/tuner->vcr->tv.

Horrid image but optimal setup.


----------

